# whoops! lost a thread...



## Arch (11 Dec 2007)

Um.. I tried to move the festive fun thread, as requested, but I seem to have lost it... I've asked admin to have a hunt round for it...

Many apologies...


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2007)

Arch said:


> Um.. I tried to move the festive fun thread, as requested, but I seem to have lost it... I've asked admin to have a hunt round for it...
> 
> Many apologies...



Is losing a thread worse than dropping a stitch?


----------

